# Fatality M25 New Colours Available - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (30/7/19)

We have some of the new Fatality M25 RTA's in new colours.




Gold
Matte Black
Gunmetal
Rainbow

These are now available on our website here - https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-colours-fatality-m25-rta-by-qp-designs

Also have some glasses and ultem inserts available:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...m25-replacement-glass-and-parts-by-qp-designs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

